# Internetzugang unter XP



## Sinac (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo!
Also mein Prob:
Ich hab mir n neues Notebook gekauft, mit Windows XP vorinstalliert.
Dann hab ich meinen Teledat USB Adapter für den Internetzugang angeschlossen und die Treiber für XP installiert und die DFÜ verbindung für meinen T-Online Zugang eingerichtet. Wenn ich dann
verbinde steht die Verbindung zwar ohne Probleme, aber es werden keine seiten angezeigt! Die Seiten werden zwar gefunden, da keine
Fehlermeldung erscheint und außerdem der Title ober im IExplorer
angezeigt wird! Mit einer DFÜ-Verbindung zu Komtel besteht das Problem aber nicht und auf dem alten Notebook mit Windows 98 und der
selben konfiguration klappt auch alles!

Hoffe ma mir kann jemand helfen!

THX


----------

